# Die schönsten Verschreiber aus Schulaufsätzen



## Watcher (3 Juli 2006)

_Hab das vorhin gefunden und es hat meinen Tag gerettet, wünsche euch ebenso viel Spaß damit: _

*Die schönsten Verschreiber aus Schulaufsätzen:*

Die Mondhalbkugel dreht sich entgegengesetzt zur Südhalbkugel.

Die Liebe findet einen immer, egal wie gut man sich versteckt.

Regenwürmer können nicht beißen, weil sie vorne und hinten nur Schwanz haben.

Alle Welt horchte auf, als Luther 1642 seine 95 Prothesen an die Schlosskirche zu Wittenberg schlug.

Caesar machte das Lager voll und jeder stand stramm bei seinem Haufen.

Unsere Schule war früher ein Waisenhaus. Daran erinnert über dem Eingang eine eingehauene Frau, die vorne einen Knaben und hinten ein Mädchen empfängt.

Der leichtsinnige Viehbrigadier hatte mit seinem Karren den ganzen Zaun umgefahren. Das Schwein konnte erst später eingefangen werden.

Mit starkem, großen Strahl geben die Feuerwehrleute ihr Wasser ab.

Der Landwirtschaftsminister ließ die Bauern zusammenkommen, denn die Schweine fraßen zuviel.

Beim Roten Kreuz widmen sich Männer und Frauen der Liebe. Manche tun es umsonst, andere bekommen es bezahlt.

Die Bibel der Moslems heißt Kodak.

Der Papst lebt im Vakuum.

In Frankreich hat man die Verbrecher früher mit der Gelatine hingerichtet.

Mein Papa ist ein Spekulatius. Der verdient ganz viel Geld an der Börse.

Bei uns dürfen Männer nur eine Frau heiraten. Das nennt man Monotonie.

In Lappland wohnen 2 Sorten Menschen. Die reichen Lappen fahren im Rentiergespann, die armen Lappen gehen zu Fuß. Daher der Name Fußlappen.
Auch wohnen dort die Menschen sehr dicht zusammen. Daher das Sprichwort: Es läppert sich zusammen.

Die Streichhölzer müssen sehr gut versteckt werden, damit sie keine kleinen Kinder bekommen.

Meine Tante schenkte mir eine Sparbüchse. Sie war ein Schwein. Sie hatte 2 Schlitze. Hinten einen fürs Papier und vorne fürs Harte.

Der Frühling ist der erste der vier Jahreszeiten. Im Frühjahr legen die Hühner Eier und die Bauern Kartoffeln.

Vom Onkel wurde das Schwein in die Scheune gebracht und dort kurzerhand mit dem Großvater geschlachtet.

Vor 8 Tagen setzte sich meinem Vater ein zahmer Distelfink auf den Kopf. Dieser befand sich gerade auf dem Weg zur Arbeitsstelle.

Meine Tante hatte so starke Gelenkschmerzen, dass sie die Arme kaum über den Kopf heben konnte. Mit den Beinen ging es ihr ebenso.

Jetzt barg sich Tell hinter einem Busch, drückte los und das Werk der Befreiung war getan.

Am Teich saß eine Magd und melkte eine Kuh. Im Wasser war es umgekehrt.

Die Pferde trugen Rosetten in den Landesfarben am Kopf, am Geschirr und an den Schwänzen. Jeder Mann war ähnlich geschmückt!

Was weißt du über die 2. Türkenbelagerung?
Der türkische Feldherr hieß Karl Nußdorfer (Kara Mustapha).

Brief an einen Freund in England:
How goes you? Me goes good. Make you animals? I have a fux, a fasan und a Reh.

Ein Schüler beschreibt seinen Nachbarn:
He has black hair and blue eggs.

Eine Reise durch die USA:
In Washington we saw the White House, but we did’nt see Wilhelm Bush. I think, he is very busy. Bill Clinton is a very impotent person. Arnold Schwarzenegger is a interneschernell person an his nick-name is "Steirische Eichel".

Den Treibstoff für die Flugzeuge nennt man Clerasil.

Die Erde beschreibt eine epileptische Bahn um die Sonne.

Meine Frau Lehrer hat eine strenge Regel.

Er ist mit einer Gehirnerschütterung noch halbwegs gut ums Leben gekommen.

Es ist ein heißer Tag und bald fließt allen der Scheiß von der Stirn.

Manche Menschen entrümpeln ihr Haus und werfen es dann in den Wald.

Mit der Frau Lehrer sind wir 22 Kinder.

Juri Gagarin war der erste bemannte Raumfahrer.

Mein Lieblingsessen ist Schnitzl mit Baum Fritz.

Diesen Vorfall meldete ich sodann der Schanda Marie.

Im Geografiuntericht lernten wir vom großen Fluss Mrs. Sipi.

Einer wurde gefoult. Es gab elf Meter.

Während der Fernsehsendung vergasen die Eltern ihre Kinder.

Die Schnitzel brunzelten in der Pfanne.

Das Mädchen fiel von der Bank und blieb unerregt liegen.

Bitte, der Hansi hat sich heute nacht an der Zimmertür vergangen.

Ich habe am Wochenende nichts gemacht. Ich habe faul gelenzt.

Unsere Omi ist mit dem Omibus in die Stadt gefahren.

Ich betrat den Frisörsalon, grüßte Gott und setzte mich.

Ich mag unsere Religionsfraulehrer sehr.

Und dann gehen die Erstkommandanten in die Kirche.

Der Engel Gabriel brachte Maria die Botschn.

Maria im Gefängnis (Maria Empfängnis)

Erkläre das Sakrament der Ehe: 
Die Vereinigung erfolgt vor dem Priester.

Wo in Österreich gibt es einen Erzbischof? 
Am Erzberg.

Und zum Abschluss:
Die meisten EZ (Aids) Fälle gibt es in Afrika.
Mein Bruder ist gerade beim Mülitäa.
Ich möchte gerne Elkawefahrer (LKW-Fahrer) werden.

- Watcher


----------



## Muli (3 Juli 2006)

Ich kann mich auch nur bedanken! Da ist das eine oder andere lustige Verschreiberli schon bei! Vielen Dank für die netten Minuten, die du mir bescheert hast!


----------



## Merten (6 Juli 2006)

hehe 

vielen dank sind ein paar geile Sätze dabei 
vielen dank


----------



## icks-Tina (7 Juli 2006)

Mein Papa ist ein Spekulatius. Der verdient ganz viel Geld an der Börse.

DER ist der Kracher...Danke für den Lacher...huii..das reimt sich....Heideheino von Goethe...LOL


----------



## schmalhans (8 Juli 2006)

ist mir schlecht!
ich habe heute bei meiner nachilfe aufsätze von einem gymnasiasten korrigiert ...........
ich sage nur...

OMG, ARMES DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Tiggerin (10 Juli 2006)

Habe es mir jetzt mal durchgelesen und es sind einige gute dabei,aber bei den meisten kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Danke trotzdem!

Tiggerin


----------



## SimonSez (2 Aug. 2006)

mein favorit is der regenwurm ^^


----------



## Brondaa (2 Aug. 2006)

Vielen Dank dafuer. Ich hab mich hier weggelacht. Das ist viel lustiger als immer diese nerdy Fotos die man meistens so im Netz findet.:thumbup:


----------



## mazl (2 Aug. 2006)

hab ich zwar schon einige male gelesen, aber immer wieder zum lacher


----------



## Alex307 (2 Aug. 2006)

saugut, besonders der mit dem elkawefahrer, oder der mit den lappen, einfach klasse:3dgreat: :3dgreat:


----------



## golores (3 Aug. 2006)

mmh jaja 

PISA


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Ist ja der Hammer! Was mancher so zu Papier bringt, ist schon der Hit, oder?


----------



## carmadamus (4 Aug. 2006)

kannte ich noch nicht, danke


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

kannte ich auch nicht....sehr interessant ;-)


----------



## mo1909 (7 Aug. 2006)

*mo1909*

hey danke für den geilen aufsatz


----------



## kleinacker (7 Aug. 2006)

Hehe, sehr gut! 

gruß kleinacker


----------



## tillmma (10 Aug. 2006)

Immer wieder zum Brüllen!!!
Wer weiß, wie viele von diesen Stilblüten wir selbst in unsere Aufsätze während der Schulzeit eingebaut haben???????


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Fantastisch.
Einiges könnte auch von mir stammen.


----------

